# Tykkaan sinusta enka unohda sinua koskaan



## zorro1717

I would like to know what it means in finnish:
"Tykkaan sinusta enka unohda sinua koskaan"
I'm sorry that I can't use all the real characters
Thank you very much


----------



## jonquiliser

Welcome to the forum 

The text:
-> I like you and I will never forget you. 

Remember to put a proper title for your thread. Oh, and Finnish is written with two n's


----------



## zorro1717

gracias, eres tan perfecto que me emocioanas


----------

